# Bank account for 3 month stay in Germany



## cumberbuzzle (Jan 31, 2010)

hi everyone, I'm soon starting a visiting fellowship at a research institution in Germany on a Schengen visa-free entry (no residency permit). I'm wondering whether it's worthwhile opening a German bank account, as it's expensive to withdraw from my home country bank account overseas? 

any tips appreciated!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybe, maybe not. If you have a local source of funds like a stipend, or if you need to pay bills using bank transfers, then it's certainly nice to have. And there are simple accounts with no monthly fee.

The application process is not always speedy and sometimes it takes forever to get the actual bank cards sent to you in the post, so three months may not be a long enough stay to justify trying. You normally can't open the account until you've registered your address (angemeldet) so if that doesn't happen right away, or you weren't planning on doing it, another delay to consider.


----------

